# How to get frames of your swing from a video



## JoeyK (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm new to this site so sorry if this isn't the right place to post this...

Anyway, I've been ripping my hair out recently trying to record my swing with my camcorder.

My camcorder works fine and I can take a video and get it onto my computer and watch the video. However, it jumps more than one frame at a time. I read that Tour Tempo book and am trying to analyze and count my swing frames.

Anyway, I was over one of the forums on camcorderinfo.com and someone sent me to this step-by-step guide for getting the frame-by-frame video. It worked pretty well for me. There is a VDDub application that you can use to look at each frame. I looked for a Mac guide and couldn't find one; I think this is just Windows. My wife's computer is a PC so I did it there.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

JoeyK said:


> I'm new to this site so sorry if this isn't the right place to post this...
> 
> Anyway, I've been ripping my hair out recently trying to record my swing with my camcorder.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeyK (Oct 18, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> JoeyK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to this site so sorry if this isn't the right place to post this...
> ...


----------



## redcoat (Nov 15, 2006)

If you're cheap like me... I've actualy found it easy to capture my swing by using a camera that takes multiple pictures.

My new cannon camera came with a neat little tripod which I setup to take approximately 5 pictures per second. 

It is a lot easier to compare photos than having to upload video and split up the frame rate.


----------



## williehill (Oct 31, 2006)

I have question for you joey
What do you need the frames for??
what media player are you using to replay your mpegs??


----------

